# Oval Jig



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I need a Jig to rout the inside and outside of a 6x10 Oval. The router bit I whant to use don't have a bearing.:fie::fie:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/14406-more-ovals.html

==


woodie26 said:


> I need a Jig to rout the inside and outside of a 6x10 Oval. The router bit I whant to use don't have a bearing.:fie::fie:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Larry.
You can either buy or make a jig for your purpose.


Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/14406-more-ovals.html
> 
> ==


Not clear if that will work for me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

All you need is to make a oval template or use one you have a around (picture frame ) and a brass guide that will fit into your router base..no bearing needed, but I do use the magic donuts all the time to make the item bigger or smaller..

==



woodie26 said:


> Not clear if that will work for me.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Just checked the oval isn't a true oval.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Maybe I should had said that I need to rout a profile on the inside and outside of the all most oval and the bit I want to use doesn't have a bearing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Larry,

1. The jigs shown will route an ellipse, not a true oval. There is a slight mathematical difference. Most of what we see today are ellipses, not ovals...

2. If you already have the "oval", what is the measurement between the 'inside' and the 'outside'? You may be able to make 2 male templates and use your existing bit.

3. The quickest and easiest answer is to buy the profile bit with a bearing.

Unfortunately, your profile does not show what tools and experience you have. If you gave us some more information, we may be able to help.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Larry

Ovals have a large radius and a small radius so you need a jig which can handle the transition between two radii. I was going to suggest Bill Hylton's book, "Router Magic" which has a good jig plan in it, but then I came across this video on You Tube which is effectively the same thing, produces true ovals and can be made from scrap.

That jig will allow you to cut out the oval with a straight bit. You'll need to cut the outside of the oval first, shorten the arm, then cut the inside. Make sure that you fix the oval material down well with double-sided tape and "onion skin" your cuts (i.e. cut to within about 1mm or 1/16in or less of the bottom surface in a series of passes then make your last cut to full depth through that thin onion skin slowly to minimize the tendency of the workpiece to move. Personally I wouldn't try cutting it and profiling it at the same time. 

To profile it you need to set-up something which can emulate an inverted pin router, such as a router table with an overhead pin. Once again Bill Hylton's book has an set of plans of how to make one, but there's also this video on YouTube of a welded arm version. I don't see why one of those couldn't be built in wood. MLCS also make their Daisy Pin Router which seems to do the job pretty well

Enjoy!

Phil


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Omicron Ellipsograph*

I used to put an Xacto knife in this and cut ovals in contact paper.
Bought it at an estate sale in 1983. $12.
14" max oval. With a little extension, somewhat more.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, you have two choices, either to use guide bushings and a template or to buy a bit with the profile you need that has a bearing on it. Check out MLCS for low prices and free shipping. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

Take a look at this video. I think that you will agree that this jig will not be hard to make.

I hope that this solves your problem.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry but I failed to include the link.

Woodhaven Oval Jigs - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Larry, you have two choices, either to use guide bushings and a template or to buy a bit with the profile you need that has a bearing on it. Check out MLCS for low prices and free shipping. MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products



Larry, thank you for updating your profile.

I see that you have the required tools and experience to do this job.

I agree with Mike's suggestion above.

Another answer is to buy/build an ellipse jig and cut a new oval using the profile cutter that you have. You should be able to cut the external face and the the internal face using the jig.


----------



## cpowell (Jun 22, 2012)

You asked the exact question I was about to post. Now I have a better idea of how to proceed with my own project. Thanks


----------



## cpowell (Jun 22, 2012)

Cutting a circle and ellipse with a router, now we're talking. Not being able to cut a good circle with a saw, I wondered what would be a good way around that. Now I know.


----------



## cpowell (Jun 22, 2012)

After looking at the Woodhaven video I may have to buy that but first I'll look over other youtubes to see if I can make one myself. Okay, I'm cheap and hate to spend more money.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

cpowell said:


> Okay, I'm cheap and hate to spend more money.


Spend the money on a good book with these (and other) jigs in it, then make your own jigs. It will cost less and you'll learn something useful as well as having the satisfaction of having done it all yourself

Regards

Phil


----------

